# Looking For Gas Money



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm looking for 1 to 2 guys to put up the gas money for the cost of the fishing trip to Willow Island or Bellville locks and dam. These will be fishing trips from a boat and will be targeting Sauger and the occasional Walleye and Saugeye. This is not a charter, you will be bringing your own tackle and gear. If you're interested PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

where you leaving from?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

wish somebody do that around east cinn.!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just may do that and I'm from Cincy.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

WE would put in at Williamstown WV public ramp when going to Willow Island. It is directly across the river from Marietta Ohio. We would put in at the Forked Run Ohio River Access ramp below Forked Run State Park when going to Bellville.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

boonecreek said:


> wish somebody do that around east cinn.!


yea i wish someone could do that here near zanesville on the muskingum


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be very interested in going with you. I always wanted to hit that pool, Willow Island and the confluence of the Muskingum and Ohio Rivers.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m game. p.m. me and well do it some day ( crappiedude )


----------

